# Best filter setup for 40 breeder



## Dobie Swift (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm using an Eheim 2217. Working well for me.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

People are going to tell you (and rightfully so) that what you plan to do with the tank will weigh heavily on what you choose for filtration. I have a Eheim Ecco Pro 80 (2236) on my 40b. I have med-low plant stock that is growing in but I am regularly propagating or adding plants. I am only keeping "nano" type fish in mine so I can have a larger population. The main groups consist of 12-15 Celestial Pearl Danios (would love for them to spawn), and N class Orchid Endlers which are live bearers so the females are pretty much always hit. Then I have 6 corydora habrosus, 2 rubber lip pleco, 1 Otto (the one that has lived out of nearly a dozen).

I keep toying with the idea of adding another canister. I know it would be overkill but I had some plants die off before I started ferts and now my tank has been a cloudy mess (bacteria bloom) for the last 3 weeks despite removing any dead plant material I find and changing the filter floss in the canister twice recently when it should really go longer. Haven't found the source and the bacteria hasn't burned itself out yet.


----------



## LailaSophia (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks. I wanted to start with the HOB because of price, but I will look into the Eheim canisters. I suppose it makes more sense to start off that way, then have to upgrade later on. I do want a decent stock of plants and fish. Celestial Pearl Danios are the main reason I'm starting this tank! I would also like a larger schooling fish such as bleeding heart tetras and maybe a Opaline Gourami or perhaps a pair of GBRs to add variety along with some small loaches.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Filtration will depend on your stocking plans.

The two 40g aquariums i keep have very different configurations.

1. Eheim professional 3e, Eheim Ecco pro, Aquaclear 70

2. Marineland biowheel hob, marineland H.O.T. Magnum hob, Aquaclear 70 powerhead with filter attachment

3 oversized filters to produce massive amounts of water turnover to support my overstocking habits.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Acitydweller, do you have any pics of your tanks? Specifically interested in your dual canister setup, intake and return placement. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i have photos of the tanks but not of the filters and hoses. they basically are installed at opposite ends of the tank while the hob is sitting square center of the back wall.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

LailaSophia said:


> Thanks. I wanted to start with the HOB because of price


what costs more; buying a HOB and upgrading later, or just buying the right filter now?

and you don't have to get a Eheim... looking at similarly rated sun sun filters on [Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

scapegoat said:


> what costs more; buying a HOB and upgrading later, or just buying the right filter now?
> 
> and you don't have to get a Eheim... looking at similarly rated sun sun filters on [Ebay Link Removed]


Depends, if there is not currently a good deal on a "right filter now" but can get a good hob now at a great price, it could be more cost efficient to get the HOB now and try it and see how it does. If needed to get the "right filter" would buy time to keep eyes out for a good price.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> i have photos of the tanks but not of the filters and hoses. they basically are installed at opposite ends of the tank while the hob is sitting square center of the back wall.


Do you just make sure the returns are flowing in the same direction then? From what I've seen people suggest, it's best to keep the current going one direction and not create "confusing" or turbulent areas. I keep imaging two returns right next to each other but it makes more sense to have them apart just flowing the same direction.


----------



## LailaSophia (Dec 3, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> Filtration will depend on your stocking plans.
> 
> The two 40g aquariums i keep have very different configurations.
> 
> ...


How are your tanks stocked?


----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

Ehiem from petsmart onsale 50% off FYI midnight end! Jum on it


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I just set up a 40 breeder, low tech dirt tank. I bought a sunsun canister and I am very happy with it so far.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

A AC 30 on each end should be good enough.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

I prefer 2 canisters. one on each side with the 2 outflows on opposite ends like forming a whirlpool.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

Go with more filtration.


I use a eheim 2078 and a 2215 on my 57 gallon. (5 inches taller than a 40b)


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Fluval FX5 on mine, with a spray bar. Fully stocked with rams, tetras, and bottom dwellers. I can't see an Aquaclear 50 or even a 70 on these tanks, but I guess it depends on what the fish load is.


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

I have a medium planted 40 breeder that is pretty heavily stocked and have been running two aquaclear 50's. Ended up having to add a powerhead to help with flow in the tank. I am glad that I went with the 50's rather than smaller, because I am now considering upgrading to a canister to try and get more turnover. Like many have said before, it depends on what you plant to stock and how heavily planted. Can't go wrong with having more filtration.


----------

